# 1969 speedometer cable leaks



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Good evening all,

While replacing the harmonic balancer on my car. I have the front of car up on jack stands. I have cardboard under the car to catch any oil leaks etc. 

The other day I notice a nice puddle of transmission fluid on the cardboard near the rear of the transmission. I sprayed down the pan, etc with some parts cleaner and wiped everything down the best I could.

Walked away for about 15 minutes crawled underneath and found this. Transmission fluid leaking from the speedometer cable.










It never leaked before that I noticed.

Could it be from having the front up on jack stands and transmission fluid is all going to back of Trans?

Do I need a new cable or gasket?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

it looks to me ,,,
you need a new speedometer gear ...
the 2? o rings and a tranny mount


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

__





th400 speedometer gear replace - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

@BLK69JUDGE ,

Thanks for bringing up the trans mount. I thought it look iffy too.

Speedometer gear is that the connection at the end of the cable? Never mind
I just watched the video you posted.


----------

